
AI-Generated Rock Music: The Making Of - fredsanford
https://medium.com/@aivatech/the-making-of-ai-generated-rock-music-with-aiva-9ae0257e6d5c
======
fredsanford
Anyone else hear R.E.M, U2 and Simple Minds in this track? I do...

This is great stuff!

~~~
luckylittle
I do too, it is probably because these famous bands were used in the learning
dataset.

On a different note - i remember that 10 years ago, one big recording company
already had algorithm that was able to tell if the song is going to be a
global hit or not with 100% accuracy. Pretty impressive!

